# Snake Sitter Needed Gold Coast



## Aztec (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Everyone 
I'm in the process of relocating to the Gold Coast from Far North and am looking for someone to snake sit my baby while I get the move over and settled. 
He is a male adult jungle very tame quite large needing a large enclosure. 
Hoping someone can help us out. 
Paperwork in place


----------

